# Long coat shepherd breeder Ontario



## MacSauce66 (Sep 5, 2021)

Any long haired shepherd breeders in Ontario? Have found Sunset country shepherds in Kenora but that's quite a ways from me in southern Ontario. Looking for a very long coat dog.









Canadian sunset country shepherds


Dog Breeder in Kenora



canadian-sunset-country-shepherds.business.site


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Your best bet would be to contact a reputable show line breeder and ask how often one pops up in her breedings, or if she knows of one who has them show up in her litters.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

We have a wonderful long coat from the shelter that someone didn't want. Maybe it was the hair in everything or maybe it was his extra large size but he is high maintenance. I took him outside yesterday and brushed him until my arm hurt. Today he already has a new collection of fir needles, dead grass and tree debris tangled up in the long hair on his rear end. I did get most of the daily collection of mattes out of his hair but one on his side is going to require scissors. He sheds all the time. His hair does not vacuum up - it just winds around the brushes of the vacuum. Are you prepared for the daily brushing and de tangling? And - not to be indelicate here - but diarrhea is a nightmare; he has to be hosed down, then washed. Fortunately he is a sweet boy and tolerates the constant grooming and hosing without snapping or biting, but I'd hate to think what it would be like if he was aggressive. Long haired ones come with a lot of responsibility and time consuming maintenance - are you prepared for it?


----------



## poconoman (Dec 7, 2020)

Wow, he is very handsome. Adorable.

You made a good point. Some people just go on looks and don't see the maintenance. They will get a rude awakening. They might get overwhelmed and guess what...shelter. Just like in your case. So, if the OP is mainly going for long hair looks, best to get a standard GSD or a hypoallergenic breed.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

that's a puppy pic in the snow when he was only 90 lbs. Yes, he's a good looking fella but a lot of maintenance. I'm pretty sure he doesn't care what he looks like, but he does get uncomfortable in the heat. I have considered trimming that tail because he drags it though a lot of things that he probably shouldn't. Dogs do not back out of poop piles...


----------



## poconoman (Dec 7, 2020)

Ouch, poop piles.

He's a beautiful soul and even though he's high maintenance, you love him dearly. That's all that matters.


----------



## MacSauce66 (Sep 5, 2021)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. Definitely understand the extra maintenance. Current German Shepherd in the family is very high maintenance but, love her all the same.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Buckelke said:


> We have a wonderful long coat from the shelter that someone didn't want. Maybe it was the hair in everything or maybe it was his extra large size but he is high maintenance. I took him outside yesterday and brushed him until my arm hurt. Today he already has a new collection of fir needles, dead grass and tree debris tangled up in the long hair on his rear end. I did get most of the daily collection of mattes out of his hair but one on his side is going to require scissors. He sheds all the time. His hair does not vacuum up - it just winds around the brushes of the vacuum. Are you prepared for the daily brushing and de tangling? And - not to be indelicate here - but diarrhea is a nightmare; he has to be hosed down, then washed. Fortunately he is a sweet boy and tolerates the constant grooming and hosing without snapping or biting, but I'd hate to think what it would be like if he was aggressive. Long haired ones come with a lot of responsibility and time consuming maintenance - are you prepared for it?


Your post is so correct, and it's even more. I love the look, but the work and upkeep is neverending. We have our first stock coat now and I can't believe how much easier she is.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

outside of diarrhea… my LC’s actually didn’t require much more maintenance than my stock coats 🤔 …and the little bit that they did require was more than worth it. LC’s are gorgeous animals 🤤 








(granted, mine were nowhere near as full as yours @ksotto333 )


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I had a coatie board with me for 7 weeks. I do a lot of adventure training in the woods. EVERYTHING got stuck in that dog. It takes 9 minutes to blow out and rake Valor. It was a 30 minute ordeal with that dog. Granted, I didn't have a HV dryer then, but it was still a pain lol. 

Not as bad as a doodle, but close.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Fodder said:


> outside of diarrhea… my LC’s actually didn’t require much more maintenance than my stock coats 🤔 …and the little bit that they did require was more than worth it. LC’s are gorgeous animals 🤤
> View attachment 578130
> 
> (granted, mine were nowhere near as full as yours @ksotto333 )


Such beautiful dogs. I love how their look. I would definitely have to contemplate another one.


----------



## MacSauce66 (Sep 5, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> Your best bet would be to contact a reputable show line breeder and ask how often one pops up in her breedings, or if she knows of one who has them show up in her litters.


I do have a breeder I could talk to but I didnt know how well you could predict how long their coats will be as pups. Obviously long coat specific breeders are few and far between though.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That is because long coat does not conform to the standard. Good breeders breed to standard.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

MacSauce66 said:


> I do have a breeder I could talk to but I didnt know how well you could predict how long their coats will be as pups. Obviously long coat specific breeders are few and far between though.


it’s actually quite simple.
any decent breeder should be familiar with their dogs pedigrees. even if the dogs being bred are stock coats, if both carry the long coat gene… long coat puppies are possible. if it’s a repeat breeding or if either have produced coats in the past… those older offspring would give you an idea of the actual look / coat length.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

We were lucky to get a long coat pup. Our breeder did not breed for the coat as much as the wonderful temperament. The coat was a plus. My big-boy gets brushed every night! I want to check for bugs, dirt, scrapes and scratches. Much of the loose hair stays on him so I get hand fulls of hair and fur on the brush and comb, even grooming him daily. He also gets hot faster than my short coated gal-dog. 

But he is gorgeous and literally has stopped traffic. Hubby's heart dog.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

car2ner said:


> We were lucky to get a long coat pup. Our breeder did not breed for the coat as much as the wonderful temperament. The coat was a plus. My big-boy gets brushed every night! I want to check for bugs, dirt, scrapes and scratches. Much of the loose hair stays on him so I get hand fulls of hair and fur on the brush and comb, even grooming him daily. He also gets hot faster than my short coated gal-dog.
> 
> But he is gorgeous and literally has stopped traffic. Hubby's heart dog.


I can’t imagine more shedding than we already have.
Both of mine are blowing coat, plus my long-haired cat.
My vacuum is getting quite the workout.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> I can’t imagine more shedding than we already have.
> Both of mine are blowing coat, plus my long-haired cat.
> My vacuum is getting quite the workout.


this is why we don't have carpets, just an area rug.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

car2ner said:


> this is why we don't have carpets, just an area rug.


One area rug here, and I got it because Hans would rather be at my feet and I felt bad for his stiff ol’ joints.
The rest is wood and tile.
I’m always bending over to scoop up the little doggie tumbleweeds that always end up in the corners of all rooms.
I joke that it helps keep me limber.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> One area rug here, and I got it because Hans would rather be at my feet and I felt bad for his stiff ol’ joints.
> The rest is wood and tile.
> I’m always bending over to scoop up the little doggie tumbleweeds that always end up in the corners of all rooms.
> I joke that it helps keep me limber.
> View attachment 578183


True story, always a tumbleweed of GSD hair somewhere.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Even if I swear I just finished sweeping the entire floor. Put away the broom, turn around, and one blows right past my feet.


----------



## Alixia (6 mo ago)

Buckelke said:


> We have a wonderful long coat from the shelter that someone didn't want. Maybe it was the hair in everything or maybe it was his extra large size but he is high maintenance. I took him outside yesterday and brushed him until my arm hurt. Today he already has a new collection of fir needles, dead grass and tree debris tangled up in the long hair on his rear end. I did get most of the daily collection of mattes out of his hair but one on his side is going to require scissors. He sheds all the time. His hair does not vacuum up - it just winds around the brushes of the vacuum. Are you prepared for the daily brushing and de tangling? And - not to be indelicate here - but diarrhea is a nightmare; he has to be hosed down, then washed. Fortunately he is a sweet boy and tolerates the constant grooming and hosing without snapping or biting, but I'd hate to think what it would be like if he was aggressive. Long haired ones come with a lot of responsibility and time consuming maintenance - are you prepared for it?


Hi! you have such a beautiful boy, his coat and size is absolutely everything. I was wondering if you guys would be open to providing breeding stud services with our GSD girl Luna. We could talk more about pricing, etc and talk more about the process itself!. Really hope to hear back from you soon.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Alixia said:


> Hi! you have such a beautiful boy, his coat and size is absolutely everything. I was wondering if you guys would be open to providing breeding stud services with our GSD girl Luna. We could talk more about pricing, etc and talk more about the process itself!. Really hope to hear back from you soon.


This board doesn't allow soliciting at all.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

_Hi! you have such a beautiful boy, his coat and size is absolutely everything. I was wondering if you guys would be open to providing breeding stud services with our GSD girl Luna. We could talk more about pricing, etc and talk more about the process itself!. Really hope to hear back from you soon._

Duke is a shelter dog. He was neutered before he left the shelter. I would not breed him anyway because of his size and coat, my guess is that is why he was at the shelter, it was definitely not because of his demeanor. He is a sweet boy. To get one dog would mean a whole litter of pups no one would want. He is also a mixed breed, which should not be bred. I suggest you learn more about German Shepherds and breeding standards before you consider breeding. But thank you for seeing the great dog he is under all that hair.


----------

